
Dakota Fire Hole (2012) [video] - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffldYo4EVCg
======
RickJWag
I used a 'Dakota hole' camping with Troop 246 back in the 80s. (Thanks to
Scoutmaster Cliff Pederson, who taught us this and many other tricks.)

They really work!

